

Tom Perkins: Taxes will lead to 'economic extinction' of the 1% - mschuster91
http://money.cnn.com/2014/02/14/investing/tom-perkins.fortune/

======
testrun
Clickbait headline. He said:

'Ultimately, the biggest issue Perkins claimed to have with the treatment of
the 1% is taxes. "I wouldn't say taxation is a form of persecution," he said.
"But the extreme progressivism of the tax system is."'

------
coldtea
Well, that's the intent. Fuck the 1%, distribute their wealth to the 99% and
have a booming economy.

